# Has this happened to you? Volume goes up or down on Crown Vic FM radio.



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

Have you ever been driving a Crown Vic cruiser, and the am/fm radio volume goes up or down without you touching the dial? It happened again to me tonight, usually it goes up, tonight it went down. does anybody know why it does this?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I had a problem where the FM radio wouldn't cut out when I keyed the mike... wrote it up when I brought it in. I usually let the mechanics tackle the wacker shit.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a good idea to have it cut when you key the mike...Usually when I call something in, the dispatcher has to have me repeat because she couldn't here over the music.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Cartman said:


> Have you ever been driving a Crown Vic cruiser, and the am/fm radio volume goes up or down without you touching the dial? It happened again to me tonight, usually it goes up, tonight it went down. does anybody know why it does this?


I have had that same problem happen on a few occasions in different cars (04 and 06 vics), usually when I am near high tension power lines. Always went up never down. But it doesn't happen enough for me to even bother with it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That would be great if XM or sirius came in our cars!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cartman said:


> Have you ever been driving a Crown Vic cruiser, and the am/fm radio volume goes up or down without you touching the dial? It happened again to me tonight, usually it goes up, tonight it went down. does anybody know why it does this?


Hasn't happened to me in CV but it has happened to me in an Econoline... Must be a Ford thing.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

hasn't happened to me in any of the Ford's I had...


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

It happens in my 2004 CV, although it hasn't happened lately.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I had it happen to me in a car last week; it was probably an '01 or '02 model. The volume control on the radio was broken though; you could spin it clockwise and it would go down then up.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

andy0921 said:


> That would be great if XM or sirius came in our cars!


 We have a few with that. Brass does not seem to mind and you can even see that roof mount antennas anyway.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gil, arent they the officers personal radio? I sure wouldnt want to leave my xm receiver in a cruiser with some guy who cares nothing about equipment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Most annoying things that afflict many Crown Vics;

1) Windshield wipers either won't shut-off, or get stuck in the "up" position when you turn them off;

2) AM/FM radio takes on a life of its own;

3) License plate light burns out;

4) Hubcaps fly-off like an Apollo moonshot going over a moderate bump.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Hah! Thats funny, 3 of those 4 happened to me this week alone.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta, I thought you were a CV fan? Dodge sucks!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

andy0921 said:


> Gil, arent they the officers personal radio? I sure wouldnt want to leave my xm receiver in a cruiser with some guy who cares nothing about equipment.


 We have cruiser partners (usually one or two guys), same guys in the car 99% of the time. As long as you have a decent cruiser partner there are no problems. There haven't been any in the year or so that some guys have had them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Delta, I thought you were a CV fan? Dodge sucks!


I love the CV....it's roomy, comfortable, fast enough for what I need, and reliable as hell in that it will usually start. It's just the piddly things that bother me.

I love my wife to death, but I don't really care for her snoring!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

got ya delta
Gil, we have like the same thing...I'm all about vehicle maintenance so it would suck having to share with the old timer who drops his french fries dipped in mayo between the seat and console and just says "ahh shit"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm driving an 05 at work and it goes up and down all the time...drives me crazy...I got XM in my cruiser...only guess who's paying for it! UGH.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

kttref said:


> I got XM in my cruiser...only guess who's paying for it! UGH.


Suck it up woman, will ya......


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Originally Posted by *Cartman*
_Have you ever been driving a Crown Vic cruiser, and the am/fm radio volume goes up or down without you touching the dial? It happened again to me tonight, usually it goes up, tonight it went down. does anybody know why it does this?_

_It happems to me all the time_

_That would be great if XM or sirius came in our cars!
I found the answer to that, I have one and bring it to work. I have an extra antennea that I leave in my bag. I wirks well, a few other guys do it as well.
_


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Nothing like a little sirius 100 and 101 to get you through a midnight.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I prefer XM 168


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

That happens in most of our cruisers, not sure why, probably a wiring problem.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think it has to do with cross talk in the wiring for all your other stuff.
All your radios are belong to us!

My caddy does it too but it's old and the wires are lose.


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

It has happened in my CVI and my ford econoline van.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

One of our cruisers has a radio that wont turn off, all you can do is put the volume at 0.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Kate do you really think that the town is going to pay $13 a month so cops can have xm in there car?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Our chief has satellite radio in his new Ford 500...


Personally I hate the crown vics....They weren't made for people my size. The damn seat sinks so even if I have it as far up as I can get it, I can still BARELY see over the damn thing...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

The seat is even deeper in the charger

But for most people having big car is a great thing


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Depending on what car I'm in, I literally sit on a big thick foam blanket sometimes...being short sucks ass.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How tall are you?


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

Many of the newer cars have an automatic volume control built into the radios that adjust to the ambient sound in the car. This usually happens at faster speeds when there is more engine noise the volume automatically goes up. Not sure if this is what is causing it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

benike84 said:


> Many of the newer cars have an automatic volume control built into the radios that adjust to the ambient sound in the car. This usually happens at faster speeds when there is more engine noise the volume automatically goes up. Not sure if this is what is causing it.


Might be... But I have a feeling it is a FORD problem because I have never had the volume problem with any other vehicle.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> How tall are you?


My license says 5'3"


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

It's happened more than once to me---it gets kind of spookey, especially on midnights, listening to George Noorey.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

No volume issue with my CV, but it does have a tendency to pull into just about every Dunkins drive-thru. Thank goodness there are no Krispy Kreme shops in town......inch:


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess it's a Ford thing. Sometimes you start the car and it's blasting loud. I used to think the guys were messing around until it happened while driving. My Explorer radio is also screwed up. The digital display sometimes goes bright to dim while driving.
Be happy you have radios in the cruiser. I remember when the cruiser didn't have an AM FM radio. I'm not that old. Its just that the administration felt we should have been paying attention to the police radio... aka {cheeper with no radio}

DaniPD, I thought I recognized that avatar. The man from the Philippines?


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Volume has a mind of it's own in my cruiser. Reception plain old sucks with the rear window antenna, I just use my iPod now w/ a FM xmitter.


----------

